# Waking up before I should???



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

I am on day 3 of the Audio 100 programme... I am finding the narrative very relaxing and I feel quite dreamy - my problem is I wake up before the voice counting to 10 a tells me!There is the section where the narrative stops and the music plays for a while (near the end of the session) - I am sleepy here but then when Mike starts speaking again I jump out of my skin!!!! Has any body else experienced this? Will this alter how the process works? Is it a negative thing to wake up suddenly before the count to 10?Any advice/reassurance (!) would be appreciated! Thanks....


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Cacti,No worries on this - not negative at all - you are very early in the program and everyone responds a bit differently - you are learning a new skill in terms of relaxation, and as you continue to go on, you will get into a nice pattern. Sometimes this happens to me - sometimes I come back just as he says, he is going to start the count, sometimes during, sometimes when I hear the CD player shut off - it depends on lots of things - progressing with learning the sessions, how tired you are, etc.Mike says not to worry and just continue on - there are no problems with effectiveness. And your subcon will begin to know when he speaks again and you will become more relaxed as you continue to listen.Take care and hope this helps a bit. Enjoy your journey.


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks again for your help and resassurance....


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Just started last night. Same thing happened to me but I enjoyed the session. Looking forward to tonight.


----------

